# Clearance between Radiator Fan shroud and fan



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have noticed my 69 GTO runs hot while sitting in traffic here in Georgia. Temp rises up to 220 or so if I sit for 3 to 5 minutes. I inspected the radiator fan. It looks like there is about a 3 inch gap between the end of the fan blades and the fan shroud. I have an 18 inch fan. Is this gap normal or should it be a tighter fit, larger fan?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just checked both of mine....the '67 with an 18" fan has about 1 to 1.25 inches of clearance, and the '65 with a 19.5" fan has about the same.....you need a larger diameter fan or a smaller shroud, IMO, for optimum cooling. If you're at 220 at low speed, you are not moving enough air thru the radiator core...


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

At low speed temp is around 190 to 195. Temp only gets up there when sitting still for a few minutes. You think a 19 inch fan will make that much of a difference?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The fan needs to be fitted to the shroud to pull properly. It also needs to have a good fan clutch, or needs to be a decently pitched flex fan. It needs to be half in, half out of the shroud as well. A three inch gap is voiding the usefulness of the shroud altogether.


----------

